# To feel wanted and loved...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

So far, the missus has been incredibly defiant in terms of admitting she has a sexual addiction. However, she has admitted to being wrong for selfishly forcing me and refusing to arouse me beforehand and neglecting my own need for space, and is continuing counselling. She is still a bit insecure over my cheating in the past, but with her defiance I'm starting to wonder if it's just that romance isn't really her love language, and that she's more into physical affection - to feel wanted and loved and needed, etc.

My question is, am I really overthinking the whole thing? Sure, she's crazy enough to keep wanting sex even after she gets us both sore from doing it, but is it really a sex addiction? Or is she just simply high maintenance in the love department? If it's the later, then it's going to be impossible to "fix" her.

The ancient tactics of attempting to turn someone off doesn't work with her either, as she whines until I straighten up. Like, if I stink she drags me to the shower and does me there. Similarly in the past I let myself go a bit with my beer gut but she kept annoying me until I got my abs back. And I don't want to go further down this route because I like to keep myself proud of my appearance too.

Even putting her history behind, every woman wants to feel wanted, loved and needed yes? :scratchhead:


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> So far, the missus has been incredibly defiant in terms of admitting she has a sexual addiction. However, she has admitted to being wrong for selfishly forcing me and refusing to arouse me beforehand and neglecting my own need for space, and is continuing counselling. She is still a bit insecure over my cheating in the past, but with her defiance I'm starting to wonder if it's just that romance isn't really her love language, and that she's more into physical affection - to feel wanted and loved and needed, etc.
> 
> My question is, am I really overthinking the whole thing? Sure, she's crazy enough to keep wanting sex even after she gets us both sore from doing it, but is it really a sex addiction? Or is she just simply high maintenance in the love department? If it's the later, then it's going to be impossible to "fix" her.
> 
> ...


Does it matter what it's called? Insisting on sex in inappropriate places or times til you're both sore??? If it's high maintenance or addiction - don't you want her to just respect your boundaries and keep it at a manageable level?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

